# Sargent trip November 4th-11th



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sargent Trip November 4th through the 11th. and wondering what kind of fish we might catch and best baits to use. We are Surf fishing and fishing in Caney Creek under lights at night. Are the little Snapper biting in Caney Creek? what is the best way to catch those? What is best artificial lures to use at night under the lights? Can you get Live Shrimp in Sargent? Is there a chance we could catch some Flounder?


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

No idea about Caney creek. But in the surf I have had a lot of success catching big red and black drum with crab. Lot of people throw live mullet also. Search this suit for sharkchum posts and you'll get more info you can consume. I'll probably be down on 11/9 with a bunch of other guys. Stop and say hi.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Will do chimster, from Sargent are you fishing toward Mitchells cut or the other way?


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Thinking about heading down sunday. I wanted to fish the surf last time and didnt get to because i got stuck then frustrated! I hate not having 4x


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

I usually go towards Mitchell's cut. But my trip may be canceled as a couple of us have become sick. Including my friend with the 4x4. I'll know more in a day or so.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Yeah... Not likely to make it this weekend. Good luck to you. Be sure to post a report.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

The trip is back on. I'll be with a friend and his son. Probably down by the cut.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Illbethere, how's the fishing? What am I heading into?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

fishing was fantastic, rented a cabin from Caney Y, with private fishing pier with lights. Flounder fishing is the best Ive seen in a long time, caught speckled trout, sand trout (big ones), redfish, black drum, whiting(big), croaker(big). Fishing was so good off the pier, we only fished surf 1 day and went to Mitchel's cut, and the cut on the other end toward Freeport. The Freeport cut was easy drive right down the beach at low tide, its twice as far as Mitchel's cut though. You have to drive in out at low tide. Surf fishing we caught keeper Red's and black drum, a couple of bull Reds, and some flounder at the Freeport cut, but those were too small. All the bait fish you can catch in Caney creek at night, all size mullet and shad. Caught flounder on fingerling mullet, artificial shrimp tails, and cut bait on bottom. Caught all the trout at night under the lights using artificial. Best baits were 1 1/2 inch shad soft swim baits, using 1/16 oz jig heads at night. I caught a 65 lb black drum on trout rod and reel using 10 lb line and 15 lb leader, luckily he had the hook in corner of his mouth, fishing in middle of the day catching sand trout on soft plastic mullet artificial, 1/4 oz jig head. took 30 minutes to get him in, he almost spooled me at first.I could not put enough pressure on him to turn him toward the net so it took a while. All in All a fantastic trip. Got back yesterday, stayed a week. The weekly rate a lot cheaper at Caney Y, than daily rate. weekly is 7 night 8 days. place we stayed was sleeps 8, $920 for the week. I would highly recommend staying on Caney Creek with private fishing pier with lights, DO NOT rent unless it has private pier with lights DIRECTLY on Caney Creek. Not on one of the canals, NO!!!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I just got back yesterday afternoon. No snapper this trip not even one, usually we catch a few off the pier.You have to be careful when you fillet the larger Sand Trout , some of them are full of worms.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad you did some good under lights in Caney. I have caught nothing but sand trout at my place on Caney the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

The specs showed up randomly, when they came through they were popping the top. With the sand trout you move your baits real slow off bottom. The Specs would only hot when you moved the jigs/swim baits, with a faster reel in and also a double jerk every so oftern while reeling in. We only did the faster retrieve when they were popping the top.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Illbethere said:


> The specs showed up randomly, when they came through they were popping the top. With the sand trout you move your baits real slow off bottom. The Specs would only hot when you moved the jigs/swim baits, with a faster reel in and also a double jerk every so oftern while reeling in. We only did the faster retrieve when they were popping the top.


I have seen the fast double twitch retrieve get a hit every time from a spec when no other retrieve would in the surf. I always give a try as I go through my tricks looking for what works.


----------

